# around james67's frog room



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

here are some pics of tanks and projects, as well as a shot of a man creek that i couldnt resist taking.

heres the propagation tank (65 gal)










from the side










the lycopodium i received from my beautiful girlfriend for Christmas










the tad incubator (that currently houses nothing) 10 gal










now some tanks;
tarapoto pair (10 vert)










man creek (lone female 10 gal)










man creek trio (29 gal)










now some new projects (there are many)
mint tank (no frogs yet)










vanzo tank (custom built by myself, 5.5 frames almost 3 ft tall)










and possibily my favorite shot ever...










james

more pics soon......


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That vanzo tank is going to be fantastic, I can already tell!!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pics and vivs ! That tarapoto tank is sweet , the stump in there is really nice.

The man creek pic looks like it was lit from underneath sweet pic.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Those vines in your mancreek tanks, are those the flexible rubbery vines that eh pet store sells? They look awesome covered in moss!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they are real vine.

james.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

james67 said:


> they are real vine.
> 
> james.


Sweet... Even better!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs tanks!! nicely planted.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you. there are 17 tanks in the frogroom. i'll try and get some pics after i clean up a little. 

james


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice vivs, that vanzo setup is gonna be sweet. that man creek pic is cool.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: around james67's frog room UPDATES*




























james


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: around james67's frog room UPDATES*

Is that a Pygmy Rattlesnake James?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yep. thats my female dusky in her new tank.

james


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice. Ever been bitten?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

NO. thank god. im pretty cautious with it though.

james


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice tanks and frogs, cant wait to see more. id be especially interested in a full tank shot of the snake tank, looks a lot better than the typical plastic shoebox with wood chips.

also, not meant to hijack, but john thats an awesome avatar!


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn dude when I come down to savhannah for st pattys on my birthday you gota let me check that out! Awesome builds u got skills!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Good stuff James particularly like the big man creek viv,and also can't wait to see that vanzo viv planted,its the best bit planting after all the work in a self build.totally a greement tis gonna be a corker
regards
Stu


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

james67 said:


> NO. thank god. im pretty cautious with it though.


Glad to hear it. I've always been curious to know how bad a bite from a _Sistrurus_ could be - I don't think they are that bad but still .



thedude said:


> not meant to hijack, but john thats an awesome avatar!


Thanks Adam! I changed it cause there are now two other people on db using my old one .


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to see your snakes someday... that is awesome.

Great vivs too! I'd be interested in some of those real vines some day


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

How do you like the Malaysian leaf frog(s)? They look awesome. Saw a few for sale at the last Myrtle Beach show and I had to fight hard to resist bringing home a pair.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I want to see your snakes someday... that is awesome.
> 
> Great vivs too! I'd be interested in some of those real vines some day


i can get as much real vine as your heart desires. PM me and we'll work something out 



eazyezcape said:


> How do you like the Malaysian leaf frog(s)? They look awesome. Saw a few for sale at the last Myrtle Beach show and I had to fight hard to resist bringing home a pair.


i bet you didnt see them at that show.
this is megophrys montana (not nasuta). i have what is very likley the last or one of the last confirmed male specimens in the country, and im working out a deal for the only existing female i know of. im fairly confident that this will be the only pair in the US

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

another pygmy shot for those who liked the other one

james


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

james67 said:


> i bet you didnt see them at that show.
> this is megophrys montana (not nasuta). i have what is very likley the last or one of the last confirmed male specimens in the country, and im working out a deal for the only existing female i know of. im fairly confident that this will be the only pair in the US
> 
> james


i saw them on here for sale a while ago. the person selling them had a few and said they werent offered often but i didnt realize they were that rare. wish i had bought them now.



johnc said:


> Thanks Adam! I changed it cause there are now two other people on db using my old one .


ya i saw that, but atleast they asked first right


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

another dusky shot, this time at night when she's really active 

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> i saw them on here for sale a while ago. the person selling them had a few and said they werent offered often but i didnt realize they were that rare. wish i had bought them now.


a year or two ago they came in, and were listed here for $35ea. i think that may have been the last time they were imported, and apparently many died from Bd. there certainly arent many around, but i havent heard of any other keepers, at this time (other than the individual i'm trying to get the female from) 

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

fresh tarapoto viv.

the rocks were taken from the old tarapoto viv and put into a tank that i had a real piece of slate cut to fit. hopefully the moss will migrate...

i used the same broms as well and added pep. veluenta and a NOID rhaphidophora

james


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Whatever happened to the vanzo Viv?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

its been sitting empty since they were lost during a heat spike. i was having problems with extreme temp and humidity gradients in the tank so i'll be incorporating a fan when i find some new tads and get the tank going again.

james


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive got eggs, and once I put my film cans in their tank Ill be able to pull and ship some tads to you


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

what do u have the moss and lycopodium growing on in the propagation tank? Tree fern? IVe wanted to do something similar in mine to utilize more space..
Thanks.


----------

